# 1968 GTO Gas Tank Vent



## jlarson69 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm in the process of restoring a 1968 GTO and it has the gas tank with the two vent tubes. I was wondering the correct way to hook this up. Any pictures of how it's supposed to look? Or could I just cap them both off and run a vented lid?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure a vented lid will not work. On the '69's there is a nipple the vent tube connects to so I would expect there is the same for 68. Should be to the side of gas tank neck.


----------



## jlarson69 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mines doesn't have one on the gas filler neck. It has two nipples in the front on the passenger side.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought, normally, the vent line sits in the rear of the trunk compartment, (just under the deck lid latch). My '69 has a hole in the raised portion of the back part of the trunk pan which holds a grommet with a u-shaped vent line. You can view what I'm talking about at Ames. Part #L22C, but I thought the '68 uses L222F, which is similar. Not trying to promote Ames, but if you have their most recent catalog, the part is on page 151. Maybe I need an education here and the '68 is a different animal or connects somewhere else. Now, I'm curious. Someone might be able to enlighten me, as well.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had 2 on mine. One off the filler neck that went into a hard line and hooked like rvp986 stated. The other was on the passenger side front corner, by the rearend. It's a larger tube that was held in place by a metal tab that bent around it, I believe...... That tube goes up. That tab "may" be located on the trunk floor, the part that angles up and forward..... How vague is that.....


----------

